# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Фотообзор L-39

## Д.Срибный

Автор - Сергей Цветков

http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...l-39/index.htm

----------


## AndyK

Хорошие фоты, молодец Сергей!

Вот только данные по ремзаводу, имхо, ошибочны. Краснодарский завод ремонтирует. 
Кстати, Дмитрий, у меня есть снимки борисоглебских элок, среди которых пара бортов тоже свежие, после ремонта в Краснодаре. Если заинтересованность имеется, могу предоставить для раздела фотообзоров.

Андрей.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Привет, Андрей!

Конечно, интересно! Пришли, если не трудно.

----------


## AndyK

ОК, Дима. Завтра стукнусь в асю и по личке обговорим, что и как

----------


## airwolf

Здесь очень красивые элки http://www.l39jet.com/photos.html :lol:

----------


## xerf

Там подпись к фотке:



> Обратите внимание на разницу в положении ПВД на левой и правой консолях крыла.


    Какая разница? Они на совершенно одинаковом расстоянии!

----------


## sss

> Обратите внимание на разницу в положении ПВД на левой и правой консолях крыла.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Какая, к собакам, разница? Они на совершенно одинаковом расстоянии!


Показалось, что на разных - по крайней мере, на фото это выглядит так
Если на совершенно одинаковом - наверное, надо исправить подпись.

а без "собак" нельзя было обойтись?

----------


## robert

...

----------


## sss

*robert* , это фото можно было без ущерба для качества сделать раза в три меньше - по объему это было бы в 9 раз...

----------


## An-Z

:lol: Серёга, ну ты ворчун!!! Предлагаю тебе написать памятку по оптимизации файла при размещении фоток в инете, закрепим в разделе фото-видео, сэкономим себе траффик и невры!

----------


## sss

Андрюха, хорошее предложение

Не о себе забочусь - у меня-то анлим - о тех, кто на модеме сидит (а кое-кто, знаю, даже на GPRS)

сложного ничего нет, но конкретно с ЭТИМ перцем все равно ничего не выйдет - он мне ответил на мыло - он русского не понимает вообще :(
какой смысл ходить на русскоязычный форум, не имея возможности ни читать, ни писать - сие для меня загадка

----------

